# Plane Evacuation Yesterday



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I got an emergency call yest. that my daughter :w00t::w00tthe one that just got engaged here in HH) and her fiance had been part of the emergency evacuation at Dulles that also had Ruth Bader Ginsburg on board. They had to slide down the evacuation slide amongst a lot of screaming people & yelling personnel and I am not sure, but maybe smoke. They were taken to a special room at Dulles and kept for a while & eventually she was able to fly on to San Francisco. She is now in a hotel there waiting to continue toward home. I can't wait to get the full story! She did sound a bit shaken when we spoke briefly w/her.
Thank God all is well! It could have been so different. 
Hug those you love & make amends if you have any differences. Life is so unpredictable. :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

How scary for your daughter, and for you, Sandi! I'm glad it was nothing serious, but I'm sure she was on pins and needles.

You're right - life is very unpredictable.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow Sandi! That sounds like such a scary experience for your daughter and for you who got the call unexpectedly! I'm so glad to hear that she is ok and that she is on her way home...safely!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:w00t::w00t: :new_shocked: WOW!!!! Are you kidding? Thank goodness no one was hurt, I can imagine how scary that must have been.

.....well no, I probably can't imagine it!!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am so happy that your daughter and everyone who was on board is safe. 

I agree, treasure the times with your loved ones and be thankful :wub: now with planes...Planes these days can be quite the adventure...not the fun type of adventure i guess with what u hear/read. Oh well dont wanna think "plane" lol  as i am due to quite the long one on the 17th


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

OMG God Bless her and you i think i would of had a heart attack and wouldnt of been no good :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: thank God everything is ok ...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am wondering if she was able to take her purse as yesterday when she left here she had her engagement ring in it----it is a bit large & she didn't want to lose it on the trip so she put it in her purse. Normally you are told "to take nothing w/you in the event of an emergency." 
I always tell my DH if puppy doesn't go, I don't go--- and he knows I mean it!
Rose Bader Ginsburg must be near 80 and has suffered w/cancer so I can't exactly see her sliding down the slide.
Apparently at least 3 people were injured during the evac!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh My! I can't imagine how scared your daughter must have been. And you... Thank God it all worked out alright.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

angel's mom said:


> Oh My! I can't imagine how scared your daughter must have been. And you... Thank God it all worked out alright.


She took her first international flight at barely 3 weeks so she has seen ALMOST everything,, but never a real evacuation participate. Our other daughter had to prepare for an emergency landing once, but they didn't have to slide. 
I think she is a pretty laid back young lady so it was more all the screaming that would bother her! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sandi,

That's so scary! I'm so glad that your daughter is okay, and also that everyone on the flight was okay.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow. Another blessing your daughter has Sandi is being able to call her wonderful Mother. 
xoxoxoxooxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxooxo


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow Sandy,  I saw that on the news. You just never know. Thank goodness your daughter and fiancee were fine along with all the other passengers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:new_shocked: oh my gosh Sandi, I know your daughter was praying like crazy, I would have:faint: fainted seriously I can hardly be in a department store for less then 15 minutes when I start to feel faint:w00t:
Maybe she put her purse around her neck befors she went down the slide
I would take my puppy they would have to push me down the slide:blush: I wouldn't leave my girls


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

How scary!! That must have been a little (or a lot!) unsettling to get back on a plane right after that. So happy everything ended up being okay.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

RudyRoo said:


> How scary!! That must have been a little (or a lot!) unsettling to get back on a plane right after that. So happy everything ended up being okay.


She worked in teaching Wilderness Survival Courses for 7 yrs. so I think it is something she would consider important---getting right back on a plane---facing the fear and challenging it. :wacko1: I know everyone doesn't think like that though! I was on one of the first flights through NY after 9/11 and it was spooky for me!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

How scary for your daughter and her fiancee. I am so glad they are both OK. Flying is definitely becoming too adventurous. I was flying back from New York shortly after 9/11, when an AA plane crashed on Rockaway Beach, NY. All of the NY airports were closed for most of the day not knowing if it was an accident or another terrorist attack. As we were driving to Newark airport, the sky was empty except jet fighter planes circling the skies. That was one of the scariest days of my life. I was was on the first plane to take off when they reopened the airports. It is so sad that the best we can say about flying today is that it was uneventful.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

How frightening, I'm glad she's OK, now how are you?!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, dear Sandi! I'm so glad they are okay. I would be shaken up, too.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We finally got to have an extended conversation w/our daughter who filled in details. She said the airline personnel all but disappeared after one stewardess ran down the aisle yelling to evacuate! They sort of reappeared about 5 minutes after the customers emerged from the slide! The people on the right side saw smoke from that engine. 
My daughter & her guy both got slide burns on legs & elbows only. She said the slide was amazingly steep & lots of people fell coming off---one girl sprained her ankle. She said there were some injuries but none serious. They took them to the red-carpet lounge & gave them drinks---no snacks. She said it was "quite a bonding experience w/all the people & they all got chatty." Her guy tried to help people get off the slide while she moved away from the plane---esp. one lady w/a tiny baby. She said it all seemed surreal & it was hard to estimate time. Some of the people would not get on the 2nd plane to continue the journey. All in all she was happy to be home!

I asked if she took her purse and she admitted that although she had it drilled in to her not to do that she made a conscious decision to grab it. Her guy left his phone, etc. on the plane. She said a number of people did take a purse & laptop!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> I think it is something she would consider important---getting right back on a plane---facing the fear and challenging it!


Yep! That's the best thing to do ^_^ as far as I know, that's what I was told too. Actually, kindda makes sense too. 

interesting though, after my horse jumping accident in 2009, the very first thing I wished to do (but could not) was get back on the back of the horse. I heard that it is kindda expected for some not to want to get back. I guess I belong to the 'odd' group  nothing can make me wanna quit my love to horses, riding & jumping.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> We finally got to have an extended conversation w/our daughter who filled in details. She said the airline personnel all but disappeared after one stewardess ran down the aisle yelling to evacuate! They sort of reappeared about 5 minutes after the customers emerged from the slide! The people on the right side saw smoke from that engine.
> My daughter & her guy both got slide burns on legs & elbows only. She said the slide was amazingly steep & lots of people fell coming off---one girl sprained her ankle. She said there were some injuries but none serious. They took them to the red-carpet lounge & gave them drinks---no snacks. She said it was "quite a bonding experience w/all the people & they all got chatty." Her guy tried to help people get off the slide while she moved away from the plane---esp. one lady w/a tiny baby. She said it all seemed surreal & it was hard to estimate time. Some of the people would not get on the 2nd plane to continue the journey. All in all she was happy to be home!
> 
> I asked if she took her purse and she admitted that although she had it drilled in to her not to do that she made a conscious decision to grab it. Her guy left his phone, etc. on the plane. She said a number of people did take a purse & laptop!


Hi Sandi
I've been missing in action at work. 
What an ordeal.:new_shocked: Thank God they're both fine and also that you didn't know about it AS it was happening but rather, after the fact. :smheat: I don't know what's scarier -- the incident itself or the disappearance of crew for some time. :blink: Where were they?? Strange but I guess they had to attend to...whatever they had to attend to. So glad it wasn't anything worse. I can't even imagine Ruth Bader Ginsburg having to slide down. :w00t: She's made of some strong stuff. No snacks, huh? Please, a new low when you can't scare up something better than drinks (and were they sodas or the hard stuff) for those that went through this.UGH!! So could you tell your daughter that next time they want to go on a slide, they should book time at Disney's Blizzard Beach water Park.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Happy she grabbed her purse. Yup, my glasses and my purse are must haves. Send her and her beau some virtual brave hugs from us. :hugging: 
Sandi - never a dull moment for you, eh???? :huh: May as well just sit home for Halloween - you've had your year worth of scares between this and Kitzel's west coast airport pill popping:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sue, you always AMUSE me! And I need a good laugh! :smrofl:
My daughter said that the flight attendants reappeared w/the fire dept. & the bomb squad & a mega-phone saying "it isn't a fire, it isn't a fire.":HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: (but there was smoke from the right engine).
And yes, hard stuff (maybe a coke or two was accepted) and everyone "got chatty." In their defense they are offering some "consolation" offers that seemed generous (depending on your status---she is premier executive so her's will be good)---not exactly worth it to compensate her mom's anxiety! :smpullhair:


----------

